# Can babies sex change?



## Steffiesduane

Hi ladies I'm a little nervous!! I had a gender scan done at 19 weeks where I was told I was having a baby boy!! Then I switched ob doctors and they want another scan done I'm now 24+3 but will be 25 or so when i go in...so the reason she is ordering another scan is she said it was to early for a gender scan and the sex could have changed!! Omg no!! I have bought clothes and taken the tags off and washed them for baby plus tons of other boy stuff!!! Anyone else heard of this?


----------



## 1eighty

Baby's sex is determined at conception and cannot be changed - only the technician's _opinion _of the baby's sex is likely to change and that's due to blurry ultrasounds, obscured potty shots etc. 19 weeks is plenty for a reliable gender shot tbh.


----------



## pinkribbon

What 1eighty said :haha:


----------



## LostAndAlone

i would understand if you had said 12 or 13 weeks but not at 19 weeks hun, dont panic lol x


----------



## Gabber

I agree with 1eighty too!


----------



## Baby Bell

I was told my baby was a girl and he came out a boy two days later cause the doc couldnt see properly, she said she was only 80% sure

Edit: but they say if they say it's a boys that's more likely to be certain, than if they say it's a girl xxx


----------



## 2boyz1onway

unless you've had an inexperienced ultrasound tech that did your 19 week scan, usually by 19/20 weeks the genitals are completely distinguished. If they said boy then more than likely boy, but they don't "change", just may have been in a weird position to actually see if boy or girl.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Steffiesduane

Aah thank you everyone! Lol I didn't mean actually change haha sorry for that I meant just the gender not be right. I got a great potty shot and he looks like a boy. But what she said was the genitals aren't always done forming by 19 weeks...


----------



## SarahBear

They don't really mean the baby's sex will change. What they really mean is that the appearance of the baby's sex via ultrasound might change. So the baby might appear one sex on an early scan and a later scan may or may not confirm that conclusion even though the sex itself has not changed.

Edit: Just read the post before this... glad you understand how a baby's sex works ;)


----------



## MysMT

I scanned at 15 weeks and determined it was a boy. We scanned again today at 20 weeks and it's still a boy ;)


----------



## tristansmum

i believe genitles are fully formed by 16/17 weeks.


----------



## caramelly

tristansmum said:


> i believe genitles are fully formed by 16/17 weeks.

That's what my sonographer said! when we ask if she was sure if it was a girl, she said yes, she move aroud and said definitely "no boys bits" because it's form by there and you would see a little "bubbles" lol


----------



## maisie78

I agree with 1eighty. I was 16w+5d when I was told baby was a girl. This was confirmed on Monday at 20w+6d :D


----------



## rjm09

My brother and his gf were told they were having a boy at about 4 months...found out at 7 they were having a girl!!! I still think it was the dc in the state he was in. 

Hope i can find out soon enough!


----------



## Katy Bug

Wow, the baby's sex CANNOT change. Gender is determined at conception. Until about 12 or 13 weeks (I think) all babies look the same sex wise but their gender is already determined and so their genitals start looking like boy or girl. 20 weeks is usually when MOST women have their gender scan, so she's wrong about that. I had mine at 18 weeks and sure enough it was an obvious boy. Another at 22 weeks confirmed our boy.


----------



## MandyV

I don't think you have anything to worry about, I had a early gender scan at 15 weeks with my DS tech said it was a boy and then at 20 weeks still a boy but I will admit I had several scans towards the end and I asked every time please make sure lol


----------

